# Car auctions in dublin, apart from merlin?



## samanthajane (24 Jul 2009)

Anyone know if there are any other car auctions around dublin apart from merlin car auctions? 

Also I heard that banks sell their repossesed cars for good prices, where do they sell these to? I was told you can just ring them up, but i'm not sure how true this is and dont want to ring up a bank and sound like a total plonker. 

Thanks


----------



## Rois (24 Jul 2009)

Can't really answer your question, but I know a bank manager who bought one of the cars he reposessed for himself!


----------



## bacchus (24 Jul 2009)

[broken link removed]


----------



## dbrady01 (24 Jul 2009)

there is a new one in tallaght. Belgard car auctions. I bought a car there 2 weeks ago. The lads are very helpfull and there is great bargins to be had


----------



## samanthajane (24 Jul 2009)

Thanks for that guys i'll check out those places. 

Still interested if anyone knows about how to get the cars from the banks!


----------



## Towger (24 Jul 2009)

samanthajane said:


> Still interested if anyone knows about how to get the cars from the banks!


 
The banks sell them at these auctions, they are known as 'Finance Cars' in the trade.


----------



## samanthajane (24 Jul 2009)

Ah right so you cant actually ring up a bank and say "what cars have you repossessed this week?"

Do the banks put a minimum on the cars or just take what ever they can get? 

A friend once got her car repossessed a few years back, she had around 23k left on finance, the car would of been a good price at 20k but the bank only sold it for 9k. So she still had 13k left that she had to pay them.


----------



## Towger (24 Jul 2009)

samanthajane said:


> Do the banks put a minimum on the cars or just take what ever they can get?



AFAIK. The current market value, which is whatever they can get. The 'owner' will still be stuck for the difference. But a reserve can be set on a car and if it is not met and you are the highest bidder they will phone the seller and put your offer to them. It has been a while since I have been to an auction, it is worth going the first time just for the experience/entertainment factor! I also think there is a code on each car's window to signify if it is a Finance Car. The Merlin place has a full restaurant with LCDs screens showing the action, while you tuck into huge trucker size plate of sausages ’n chips!


----------



## turtle77 (24 Jul 2009)

What are Merlin like to deal with?

I'm thinking about going there tomorrow; I need to buy a car tomorrow.
But I've never been to an auction; I'm sure you need your wits about you


----------



## Pennyscraper (15 Dec 2009)

Don't know if its been reported here on AAM or not, but Wilsons auctions (in Portadown) were fined very recently for knowingly selling on a falsified mileage car. They didn't doctor it, but they had been warned it was doctored, but pressed ahead. See http://www.independent.ie/breaking-...tioneer-fined-over-false-mileage-1974720.html

This, together with the recent revelations about multiple-previous-owner cars from UK being sold as 1 owner cars in these auctions, makes me not ever want to bother trying to second guess such shennigans.


----------

